# Chainsaw pics



## alderman (Apr 20, 2011)

I was wondering if folks would post some of their favorite chainsaw pictures.


----------



## mark360T (Apr 20, 2011)

the poulan was new in the pic, and the 330 had just one tank through it at the time


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 20, 2011)

my babies in the house
MS460
MS290
009







my 460 atop a small stump


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## brncreeper (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2011)

There has been a few of these chainsaw picture threads, but I really like them so here is a start. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5522953829/" title="P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5137/5522953829_2b8f898878_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="P62"></a>
P62 42"

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5599389046/" title="David Bradley by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5599389046_8fd786a74c_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="David Bradley"></a>
917.60003

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5112672145/" title="Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1377/5112672145_e7839c2d03_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Kim's Pics"></a>
917.60001

I really like the David Bradleys


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is an older shot of most of the runners.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5469818722/" title="Saw shop moving by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5469818722_67bae3a186_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Saw shop moving"></a>

Current pic of the MS460 with one of Nates handles.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5619617813/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5183/5619617813_ac69bdff20_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="MS460 full wrap"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5429545998/" title="056 MagII 36&quot; full comp chain by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5257/5429545998_054a1a2690_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="056 MagII 36&quot; full comp chain"></a>
A good shot of the 056MagII


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 20, 2011)

loves me some wild thang


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 20, 2011)

My new favorite chainsaw picture.











my old favorite chainsaw picture


----------



## Evanrude (Apr 20, 2011)

My lightning






660






My friends 290 and my 361






And a Ryobi for good measure


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mike


----------



## jerryw66 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 20, 2011)

RS33 by zweitakt250, on Flickr




SP newbar by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 20, 2011)

a few stihls and a 770D with 46" bar.


----------



## Brian13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some of my favorites.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's my minty 038 Magnum:




My 660 and 361:




And this is how the 361 was born: :msp_tongue:


----------



## Rounder (Apr 20, 2011)

Some of my favorites - Sam

View attachment 180807
View attachment 180805
View attachment 180806


----------



## Brian13 (Apr 20, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Some of my favorites - Sam
> 
> View attachment 180807
> View attachment 180805
> View attachment 180806


 
Nice saws Sam!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Some of my favorites - Sam
> 
> View attachment 180807
> View attachment 180805
> View attachment 180806


 
What a bar.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Brian, ported 066 flat-top, Mac 895 (54" roller nose), Ported 440 - Sam


----------



## Brian13 (Apr 20, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Thanks Brian, ported 066 flat-top, Mac 895 (54" roller nose), Ported 440 - Sam


 
No problem.......You just hit post 797


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 20, 2011)

if the Justy ever dies you can just take the bar off that mac and hook the sprocket up to and axle and go


----------



## Rounder (Apr 20, 2011)

Brian13 said:


> No problem.......You just hit post 797


 
Nice, yours looks very nice by the way......now I just gotta get one - Sam


----------



## Rounder (Apr 20, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> if the Justy ever dies you can just take the bar off that mac and hook the sprocket up to and axle and go


 
Might make it a bit faster, lol


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 20, 2011)

044quarter by zweitakt250, on Flickr




driver by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## PLMCRZY (Apr 20, 2011)

My 026


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Apr 20, 2011)

My 395




371




365




And the Ryobi


----------



## flyank (Apr 20, 2011)

just one I picked up over the winter and now starting to really clean it up and restore..... 1-41


----------



## ttyR2 (Apr 21, 2011)

You probably wouldn't guess that this was formerly a horribly abused rental saw. Fresh rebuild, some TLC, and it runs like a million $$$. Stihl 026 Pro.


----------



## ckelp (Apr 21, 2011)

i'd take a picture of the wild thing, but the dam thing id too fast for me and it will not sit still...


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is one for you, just a sampler of what lurks beneath the bench. 






Husky 51 with CP 55 top end, in the case
The little Remington Yard Master is now gone to a fellow member
Mac PM 10-10
Mac 10-10
Mac 35A
Lancaster 400
3 Craftsman/Roper 3.7/18
Stihl 042 with 048 top end
Poulan 3800
Homelite XL-12


----------



## caleath (Apr 21, 2011)

Wright saw






Saw tree









My first rebuild


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## tbone75 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Some of my saws*

Mostly runners.046 is the pile LOL


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is my FAV pic.
My Husky 385XP
My Grandson helping me clean her.








View attachment 181581


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 26, 2011)

<a href="http://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/?action=view&amp;current=100_0733.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/100_0733.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/?action=view&amp;current=100_0732.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/100_0732.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/?action=view&amp;current=100_0731.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/100_0731.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 26, 2011)

discounthunter said:


> loves me some wild thang


 
the BAD BOY!!!


----------



## lly_duramax (Apr 27, 2011)

034AV 046 Mag MS441
My dad bought the 034 the year I was born, that was 25 years ago.


----------



## lly_duramax (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is my dads 064AV


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 27, 2011)

A bunch of old work saws.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 28, 2011)

<div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w220.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw220.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fdd154%2F3woodsaws%2F871ee4e0.pbw" height="360" width="480"><a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a><a href="http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd154/3woodsaws/?action=view&amp;current=871ee4e0.pbw" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn_viewallimages.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a></div>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 28, 2011)

I tried to hit you and couldn't thanks for the photo set.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 28, 2011)

Roma said:


>


 
Roma,

I love me some PINE!!
Looks good, redtop even better!!!


----------



## dieselsmoke (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, not the best quality of pic, but still show some of my labors of love.
Mac 740





Mac 300





Sp-80


----------



## expy (May 17, 2011)

*570*


----------



## stihl.logger (May 17, 2011)

View attachment 184409
View attachment 184410
View attachment 184411
View attachment 184413


p.s.....can anybody tell me how to post the pics rather than add them as an attachment???


----------



## w8ye (May 17, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/65204.htm


----------



## stihl.logger (May 17, 2011)

w8ye said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/65204.htm


 
you the man, thanks for helping a wayward soul like myself!!!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 17, 2011)

*A few of the kids*

View attachment 184415


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 10, 2011)

View attachment 190072


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 10, 2011)

A group picture of my Poulans. 







Gregg,


----------



## Whiteman (Jul 10, 2011)

*Do these count?*

I haven't got any good pics of my saws but my little girl loves her "orange saw". She is almost 2 and will come up to me and says "watch orange chainsaws dad, on phone" so we pull up youtube on my phone and sit and watch everybody else run their orange chainsaws while mine sit in the shed.




She was wondering why she couldn't pull the handle to start it.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## mjones (Jul 10, 2011)

Stihl 362

Stihl 026

Husky142


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 10, 2011)

This one is in my top 5.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 10, 2011)

View attachment 190117


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jul 10, 2011)

My babies 260, 460, 660.


----------



## Jay-D (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are my Toys. 036 PRO, 026 abd 011AV


----------



## J. Moser (Jul 10, 2011)

The Stihls




The Homelite


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## CM76 (Jul 10, 2011)

An old school monster of mine...


Regards,

Chris.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a few, you've seen them before but maybe not together.

1-85





840





1-85, 740, SP125, SP125





A whole lot of yellow saws





Super 250





Mark


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jul 18, 2011)

Put a little custom dog on my Ryobi last week. I know a saw this small may not need one but I was bored.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jul 18, 2011)

One more pic I forgot earlier.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 18, 2011)

Snellerized 660 with a 36'' GB bar.


----------



## grgbandkng (Jul 18, 2011)

A couple pics of my Jonsereds 80 after making some noodles.

View attachment 191158
View attachment 191159


----------



## Rounder (Jul 18, 2011)

View attachment 191162


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 18, 2011)

261 after a hard days work...


----------



## Rounder (Jul 18, 2011)

Roma said:


> Hey Sam, nice workbench!


 
Thanks, my old cutting pard Aaron and I milled that slab ourselves and cut in half. He made a table, I made a bench. Heavy SOB.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 18, 2011)

My collection=51-372xp-2101xp 044, MS660, Echo ppt261 pole saw. A old 5-20, and forget the model, a xl homelite. The 372 has a full wrap now, and it is straight LOL!


----------



## w8ye (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice bunch of saws you have Norm


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess this would make a good wood cutting/deer hunting combo-tool..if I could just figure out where to load the ammo! 







Gregg,


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 19, 2011)

Garand clips...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 19, 2011)

w8ye, and robofromanz1977, thanks alot! Ohio greg the 30-06 is my favorite caliber, never seen the saw before, and now I need one! All my saw's, but my 51, and pole saw were used. So some fadeing on the plastic, maybe a few more scratche's than they would have have, if they were mine since new. But mechanically all very sound, and low hour's. I like to think, because they have found me, and I treat them right they will run better for me LOL! But seriousily I treat my saw's with respect I use them, but never throw them around, or abuse them.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 19, 2011)

Norm, you haven't lived as a sawyer until a chainsaw dies a violent death by your hand.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well if my saw's can stay intact then I can live without:kilt:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 19, 2011)

Run saws long enough and in all kinds of timber, guaranteed, you will kill one and I don't mean seized.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hopefully I can break that curse LOL! Well all I can do is be carefull, and hope for the best.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 20, 2011)

Remember this, the trees are out to get you and someday, one will.


----------



## young (Jul 20, 2011)

my turn


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 20, 2011)

young said:


> my turn


 
Those are some nice looking saws! 
Dont take offence to my comment but... Please take that saftey chain off the 660 :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## young (Jul 20, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Those are some nice looking saws!
> Dont take offence to my comment but... Please take that saftey chain off the 660 :msp_rolleyes:


 
its long gone. hehe and so is the 20in bar  

looks like i need a updated pic.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 20, 2011)

young said:


> its long gone. hehe and so is the 20in bar
> 
> looks like i need a updated pic.


 
Yes sir, YES YOU DO! 
And a video while your at it


----------



## Bigrod (Jul 20, 2011)

Heres a few at resting. An 880-066-038-290-025. Makes a good 5 saw combo.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 20, 2011)

A few 660 pics all in Stringybark,last two making 10''x 5'' posts.


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2011)

Playing around with some software tonight and my first time shooting in raw. Any ones guess how this turns out. Couple mac pics


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2011)

All the pic's, and saw's look awesome to me my friend's


----------



## struggle (Jul 21, 2011)

young said:


> its long gone. hehe and so is the 20in bar
> 
> looks like i need a updated pic.



Stickers could go to and they would look even better:msp_razz:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 21, 2011)

mweba said:


> Playing around with some software tonight and my first time shooting in raw. Any ones guess how this turns out. Couple mac pics


 

Nice and sharp!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 21, 2011)

A new MS261 with a dual port muff (Brad ) GB Titanium bar and 3/8 .063 Carlton chisel chain,twin bumper spikes and roller chain catcher (off a 361)


----------



## young (Jul 21, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> A new MS261 with a dual port muff (Brad ) GB Titanium bar and 3/8 .063 Carlton chisel chain,twin bumper spikes and roller chain catcher (off a 361)


 
ported? us or german? love the way those GB bars look on Stihls.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didnt ask for a port job but looking in the exhuast port i can see grind marks on the transfer ports and i dont thinks they do that at the factory,its a US one and the GB Ti bars are going cheap at the moment.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 21, 2011)

mweba said:


> Playing around with some software tonight and my first time shooting in raw. Any ones guess how this turns out. Couple mac pics



The pics are great! I don't even shoot JPEGs, I want control after the exposure.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> The pics are great! I don't even shoot JPEGs, I want control after the exposure.


 
Thanks.

After seeing a shot in raw, it amazes me what is lost in compression. Then again after being pleased with the development......it was like ruining the shot resizing it to fit this format!


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 21, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Norm, you haven't lived as a sawyer until a chainsaw dies a violent death by your hand.


 


NORMZILLA44 said:


> Well if my saw's can stay intact then I can live without:kilt:


 


RandyMac said:


> Run saws long enough and in all kinds of timber, guaranteed, you will kill one and I don't mean seized.


 


NORMZILLA44 said:


> Hopefully I can break that curse LOL! Well all I can do is be carefull, and hope for the best.


 


RandyMac said:


> Remember this, the trees are out to get you and someday, one will.


 
Well Norm......

Someday, if we head up to Randy's end of the state we'll have to go dig up the remains of his 050 Stihl. Are you bothered by yellow jackets?


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 21, 2011)

My 026 and the infamous Homelite XL



My Shindaiwa's




My MS440 and Homelite XP 1020






View attachment 191538
View attachment 191539
View attachment 191540
View attachment 191541


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 21, 2011)

mweba said:


> Thanks.
> 
> After seeing a shot in raw, it amazes me what is lost in compression. Then again after being pleased with the development......it was like ruining the shot resizing it to fit this format!


 
I agree. Converting to JPEG throws out quite a bit of information. I also like to be able to adjust WB and exposure.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> I didnt ask for a port job but looking in the exhuast port i can see grind marks on the transfer ports and i dont thinks they do that at the factory,its a US one and the GB Ti bars are going cheap at the moment.


 
Lol, your saw is not ported. The jug has not been off your saw. That's just how good they run with a muff mod.


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Lol, your saw is not ported. The jug has not been off your saw. That's just how good they run with a muff mod.


 
You could of at least humored him instead of hurt him like that he thought he had one bad ported saw.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 21, 2011)

jrr344 said:


> My 026 and the infamous Homelite XL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That Homelite is an 1130G.......and a sweet one at that!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

Good stuff fella's, good stuff! Aaron I would love too, hit Randolino's neck of the wood's, but not the actual wood's, because now he jinxe'd my ass, with oh the tree's gonna getcha. Now I am afraid of my own shadow. LOL!otstir::check: Had to throw that at you Randy with love of course. But in seriousne'ss I will be carefull my friend.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Lol, your saw is not ported. The jug has not been off your saw. That's just how good they run with a muff mod.


 
I was wondering why you would take the jug off ?,there is the odd mark here and there indicating this.So are those transfer grind marks there from the factory ?.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 22, 2011)

my EX port has no grind marks


----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 22, 2011)

Still running it rich until I get the tenth tank through


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was talking about the transfer ports look inside left and right.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont have a picture of them :msp_mellow:

Give me a minute or two so I can pull it apart and take some snaps :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 22, 2011)

You will need a torch or some sort of light and there is not much room,dont know if you will be able to take pics.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 22, 2011)

OK not a great pick but I'm not pulling the jug to get a better one 

I can see half of the front transfers and the back transfers and they look virgin castings to me.

Maybe your jug had some casting dags that the QA guy in the factory trimmed off.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2011)

A couple of 08's . The second one, even though a little knocked around is apparently a very low hour unit.


----------



## gmax (Jul 22, 2011)

AL, yours just need a good clean, mine has been knocked around (ex hire saw)


----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 22, 2011)

I love 08's my mate brad (another bike racer, placed well at the king of the hill near toowoombar one year on a WR500 with 17" wet weather slicks)
has one and I shake my head each time I look at the bar on it kinda looks like a cartoon saw.

I know rental companies used these, and the power heads were used on all sorts of stuff including post hole diggers.

These saws do not rev but they do not bog down either.

I thinks the recoil cover has some silver duct tape on it. 

If any one has some spare covers, I would like to surprise a mate with new cover.
Or maybe swap a cover for a for a popper 08s bar :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 22, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> A couple of 08's . The second one, even though a little knocked around is apparently a very low hour unit.


 
Project saws Al? Oh and I was wondering - did the later 08's have a working chain brake?


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 22, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> That Homelite is an 1130G.......and a sweet one at that!


 
The gear cover says it is an XP but then I can't make out the rest of the numbers but I am not familiar with these saws but it runs alright but I haven't run it much yet.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2011)

gmax said:


> AL, yours just need a good clean, mine has been knocked around (ex hire saw)


 


Rudolf73 said:


> Project saws Al? Oh and I was wondering - did the later 08's have a working chain brake?


 
Unfortunately fella's, they aren't mine. Another fella who want's to park them under the bench! :bang:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2011)

saltas said:


> I love 08's my mate brad (another bike racer, placed well at the king of the hill near toowoombar one year on a WR500 with 17" wet weather slicks)
> has one and I shake my head each time I look at the bar on it kinda looks like a cartoon saw.
> 
> I know rental companies used these, and the power heads were used on all sorts of stuff including post hole diggers.
> ...


 
I remember those WR500's. 2 stroke based of the IT490 I think it was. Terry would know for sure.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 22, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I remember those WR500's. 2 stroke based of the IT490 I think it was. Terry would know for sure.



That is right, this one was tricked up for super motad 320mm brembo on the front and the rake had been reduced, which made it almost psychotic on the dirt track / long track.

Brad ran it on elf blue gas, a lot of mucking about with hydrometers and measuring cylinders 

They guys that placed better were guys that had international careers. KRAFT disease is getting the better of me but I think it was about 1993,94,95 ish. Anyone with a race programme / or magazine from the day can prove this.

Al I was reading the whole people with large tyres in the dribble thread with a smirk. I need to post a picture of Brads stylside cruiser


----------



## wyk (Jul 22, 2011)

16" bar, 3/8 chain, Echo cs-520 cleaning up Scotch pine so the oaks can grow:





MS361 in limbing mode with a 24" bar(why use a 346 when you can use a 361?!) 






046mag(only saw I ever miss after having sold it). This is after it's attacked a 45" Maple with a 28" bar:






372xp with new 20" bar complete with torture chain:






385XP with 32" BC on Fir, maple, and Ash duty that day:






Almost forgot to add the lil MS250 keeping the axes company:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aussie1, that is the littles't bar I have evre seen LOL! What is the engine size on those 08's? Neat looking saw. I have never run one, or seen one here. Norm..........


----------



## MichiganMadMan (Jul 22, 2011)

*460 Rancher.*

View attachment 191605

The 460 Rancher cleaning up a storm damaged beech tree.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 22, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aussie1, that is the littles't bar I have evre seen LOL! What is the engine size on those 08's? Neat looking saw. I have never run one, or seen one here. Norm..........


 
Model Profile: 08S

The regular 08 is 50cc


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## sachsmo (Jul 22, 2011)

#Couple Dolmarssssssssssachs!


----------



## jpmorc60 (Jul 22, 2011)

*075*

View attachment 191609
bought it new in the late 70s. also have a 076 and 5, 051s


----------



## mweba (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice! Here ya go.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 22, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I remember those WR500's. 2 stroke based of the IT490 I think it was. Terry would know for sure.


 
It was actually more closely related to the YZ490, which was derived from the YZ465. The WR500 was a great bike, but somewhat outclassed by the more modern CR500 and KX500.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2011)

saltas said:


> That is right, this one was tricked up for super motad 320mm brembo on the front and the rake had been reduced, which made it almost psychotic on the dirt track / long track.
> 
> Brad ran it on elf blue gas, a lot of mucking about with hydrometers and measuring cylinders
> 
> ...


 
Dave, Terry Sid was tech Editor for Australasian Dirt Bike Mag way back when and has a good memory for events back then. 

Yeah, you'll have to post a pic.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;9e1WmW4Q9H8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e1WmW4Q9H8[/video]

This is the latest project... Heavy old bugger...


----------



## jpmorc60 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> [video=youtube;9e1WmW4Q9H8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e1WmW4Q9H8[/video]
> 
> This is the latest project... Heavy old bugger...


 
nice 076 change the tag on the cover


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2011)

jpmorc60 said:


> nice 076 change the tag on the cover


 
As soon as I find one!!! It needs whole top plate...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> It was actually more closely related to the YZ490, which was derived from the YZ465. The WR500 was a great bike, but somewhat outclassed by the more modern CR500 and KX500.


 
Thanks John. My mind tweaked at the YZ but came back to the IT. Water cooling and "Kips" of the competitors wouldn't have helped sales. I had the 86 KX500 with 12L tank (?) side stand lighting etc. Slower on this beast compared to the 250 but the grin factor was huge!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 22, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Thanks John. My mind tweaked at the YZ but came back to the IT. Water cooling and "Kips" of the competitors wouldn't have helped sales. I had the 86 KX500 with 12L tank (?) side stand lighting etc. Slower on this beast compared to the 250 but the grin factor was huge!


 
I'm with you mate!

I'll never forget the first time I slung a leg over a KX500. When I had it spinning the tire hard in top gear it created a grin that wouldn't be wiped off...


.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 22, 2011)

jrr344 said:


> The gear cover says it is an XP but then I can't make out the rest of the numbers but I am not familiar with these saws but it runs alright but I haven't run it much yet.


 
If it has XP on it, then it's an XP1100. Just an earlier 1130G. 100cc/6.1ci gear drive. An XP1020 is the direct drive version. After I square my 1130G, 900D, and XP1020, I would like to find an XP1100 like yours.


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 22, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> If it has XP on it, then it's an XP1100. Just an earlier 1130G. 100cc/6.1ci gear drive. An XP1020 is the direct drive version. After I square my 1130G and XP1020, I would like to find an XP1100 like yours.


 
These are confusing for my I don't know much about these 100cc homelites except there are a bunch and not much differenced between them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aussie1 I use'd to have a IT 250, and a IT 465. The 465 was a monster. Everybody that rode it loope'd it. It was almost to much. I got the cr 480 I use'd to have about a year after the 465. The 480 was a good one too! My buddy had a Maco 490 I think. Some old muscle bike's indeed.


----------



## gmax (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like spiders hanging around my chainsaws




:spiderman:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gmax, is that a funnell web?


----------



## gmax (Jul 23, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Gmax, is that a funnell web?


 
No it's Huntsman Spider their not poisonous but they can bite you, and if they do, it will be painful


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy shiat! Spider's scare the shiat outa me. Man I have a hard time with em. Rattler's too. How fitting the name huntsman spider.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 23, 2011)

gmax said:


> I don't like spiders hanging around my chainsaws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yuck


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here ya go a huntsman spider.


----------



## gmax (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## wyk (Jul 23, 2011)

In Oz, that's not a Huntsman Spider. It's a Huntsman SPOIDAWR!

‪Steve Irwin part3‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## David (saltas) (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## sachsmo (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## billyj (Jul 23, 2011)

my makita 7901


----------



## sefh3 (Jul 23, 2011)

saltas said:


>


 
Now theres another use for duct tape!!!! I like the looks of those 08's


----------



## gmax (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 23, 2011)

View attachment 191720
View attachment 191719
View attachment 191718
View attachment 191717

Heres a few


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 23, 2011)

View attachment 191721
View attachment 191722
View attachment 191723


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you get a new 460 Brian? It looks good sitting on the log with the snow. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

Love those superbar's:msp_thumbup:


----------



## young (Jul 23, 2011)

can go wrong with 460 and 372. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 23, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Did you get a new 460 Brian? It looks good sitting on the log with the snow. :msp_thumbup:


No thats the one I swapped for the 372 would like another one tho and a 440 and another 066 and a Husky 390


----------



## young (Jul 23, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> No thats the one I swapped for the 372 would like another one tho and a 440 and another 066 and a Husky 390



like your taste. that 460 ported?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

I want I want myself:cool2: Ill take another 66, don't have a 390, but would love one! Have a 44, but would love a 440. And a 288xp, and a 394-95 shall I go on


----------



## heimannm (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's one from today: 10-10s, CP55, SP105, 1-76






Mark


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 23, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Here's one from today: 10-10s, CP55, SP105, 1-76
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mark, Now I guess I gotta come and look at your collection huh? 
Would be fun to run the SP105!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 24, 2011)

There's some metal Muscle


----------



## young (Jul 25, 2011)

mini noodling






really liking this little saw :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

It beat's Oakie noodling


----------



## gmax (Jul 25, 2011)

My little noodle machine


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good stuff Gmax, you guy's machine down, or cut your'e bars down over there? Never seen bar's like em.


----------



## gmax (Jul 25, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Gmax, you guy's machine down, or cut your'e bars down over there? Never seen bar's like em.


 
No I don't cut them down, I bought it with a 16" bar, I have other other chainsaws with longer bars if needed.


----------



## young (Jul 25, 2011)

gmax said:


> My little noodle machine


 
you win hahaha:msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good deal Gmax, I just couldn't tell. I don't play musical bar's either got five saw's with different lenghts.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 25, 2011)

*My latest purchase*

Picked this up Friday off of my local CL along with a little Poulan 2450. As you can see in the pictures my saw is in need of a brake handle that is the correct length........lol.
View attachment 192020
View attachment 192021
View attachment 192022
View attachment 192023


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, Jon1212. Good score.


----------



## MichiganMadMan (Jul 26, 2011)

My three musketeers!View attachment 192139


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Evanrude (Jul 26, 2011)

I've posted some of these pics before, but they're all on different threads. Sorry for the one with my ugly mug in it...

Back in the early stages of CAD on the day I brought the 660 home. I've since sold the 361. Don't worry, the 260 & 660 aren't that clean anymore...










Some from a dead White Oak, got kinda pic happy on this one.




















And for good measure, had to throw a 440 in here! Spend too much time playing with it to take any pretty pics!


----------



## shaker223 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lots of great pics in here!!


----------



## sawdust21 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Here are a couple of oldie but goodies for you......MONO 35/Remington Super 754*

View attachment 192157

View attachment 192156


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 26, 2011)

sawdust21 said:


> View attachment 192157
> 
> View attachment 192156


 
Man thats nice.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 26, 2011)

My Jonsered 490






Stihl Series Hotsaw


----------



## mweba (Jul 26, 2011)

Couple of my 394. At least I wasn't wearing sandals:msp_ohmy:




Husky 394 Maple by mweba1, on Flickr




Husky 394 by mweba1, on Flickr




DSC_0314 by mweba1, on Flickr




DSC_0310 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## homelitejim (Jul 26, 2011)

New pics of my 2 saw plan for camping.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome picture's


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## sawdust21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man thats nice.


 
Thanks,

I just love chewing up wood with these old school chainsaws. They're loud and powerful, but slow compared to new world saws. Got a few more I'll post for you when I get finished with them.


----------



## MNfarmer (Jul 27, 2011)

View attachment 192212

View attachment 192213


Had to bring out the big guns the other day, 36" full skip on the 044!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 28, 2011)

660s and Redgum.


----------



## gmax (Jul 28, 2011)

My wife first time using a chainsaw










She really had those chips flying but I'm not too sure about her safety gloves :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice pic ,im liking the gloves.


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2011)

:msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## alderman (Jul 31, 2011)

*A few more*


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 31, 2011)

young said:


> :msp_razz::msp_razz:


 
That is one very nice looking saw, is it for sale... haha jokes.


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> That is one very nice looking saw, is it for sale... haha jokes.


 
everything is for sale for the right price hehe :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 31, 2011)

young said:


> everything is for sale for the right price hehe :hmm3grin2orange:


 
lol that is so true :cool2:


----------



## young (Jul 31, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> lol that is so true :cool2:


 
anyway dont you already have a 66 in your stable?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 31, 2011)

young said:


> anyway dont you already have a 66 in your stable?


 
PM'd


----------



## devonhubb (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## sawdust21 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Another old school woodeater for you.*

Nice photos you guys, hope you don't mind some nostalgia occasionally. This one still eats wood like butter. Old school grunt. Keep the shots coming.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sawdust21 said:


> Nice photos you guys, hope you don't mind some nostalgia occasionally. This one still eats wood like butter. Old school grunt. Keep the shots coming.


 
Nice saw, did I see this on craigslist for sale?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 9, 2011)

The shelf in the garage...
View attachment 193578
View attachment 193579


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 9, 2011)

A couple more...

View attachment 193583


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 9, 2011)

View attachment 193584


Oops!...Still getting used to the new method of attaching pics.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow Mike, that is an awsome man cave :wink2:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 9, 2011)

My new MS440 28" bar for cutting up some chestnut.







Stihl 064/066 Hybrid


----------



## sawdust21 (Aug 9, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nice saw, did I see this on craigslist for sale?


 
Only if you've viewed Nashville tn CL. I sell a restoration occasionally.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 22, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wow Mike, that is an awsome man cave :wink2:



Thankya very much!


----------

